# Motorhome parking in Portsmouth to visit HMS Victory



## 93902 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,
I want to take the kids to see HMS Victory during half term next week. I was wondering if the car park nearby is motorhome friendly? I will use a nearby site and drive in after breakfast.
I think it's the 200 year celebration next week too so it will be busy there I think.

Has anyone been recently? 
Thanks Phil


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

There's a car park just back from the road approaching the dockyard from old Portsmouth (on the right hand side opposite the entrance to Portsmouth Harbour station), I've seen vans parked there, but don't know the size of bays. You could try on the road on the road going north from the dockyard, or try in Old portmsouth on the streets - or even in the fishdock parking, but watch the size of the bays. If you don'y mind walking from Clarence pier there should be loads of parking on southsea sea front.


----------



## 92609 (May 1, 2005)

If you were to stay at Southsea Leisure Park which is at the Eastney end of the sea front, there is a bus from just around the corner from the site to the harbour.

Geoff


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

We parked over at Gosport where the museums are and caught a water bus over the river. The one we caught also included a tour of the Royal Navy ships that were in at the time.

My kids were not interested in Victory but were fascinated by the two aircraft carriers, the museums at Gosport and one at a fort that overlooks Portsmouth.

We stayed at the Caravan Club site near Fareham (Rookesbury Park). Outstanding, forest on your doorstep for cycling and walking.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi there, in July this year I visited HMS Victory and parked my Bessacarr
on the coach park about 5 mins. walk from the piers. Can't remember the name of the road, but there were also some motorhomes parked on the side of the roads there. It was also well signposted. Can't remember how much I paid either, but remember it being cheaper than I had expected! At the time I was camping in one of the Forestry Commission siyes in the New Forest.
saluti, eddie d


----------



## 97130 (Jan 3, 2006)

*portsmouth parking*

 We parked outside the dockyard on the main road in July last year as I have a blue badge, but unfortunately we were broken into. When we reported it to the police they told us Portsmouth has the worst case of car crime than anywhere else, so be careful where you park. Seeing as it is so bad there you would think they would put signs up warning you, they have cct cameras but they didnt help us :?


----------

